# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В будущем Intel откажется от поддержки Hyper-Threading?

## ALEX(XX)

Мда, похоже технология, за которой так гонялись пользователи, канет в лету. Intel делает ставку на двухъядерные процессоры. Интересным является тот факт, что компания намекает на неэффективность технологии НТ. Прогресс господа...
Подробнее можно узнать здесь

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Логично, я вообще никогда не понимал кому нужен НТ

----------


## Iceman

Прогресс, понимешь... Но иногда случаются и тупиковые ветви.... ;-)).

----------


## popovich

А чем плох 2-х ядерник Pentium Extreme Edition 840 с поддержкой HT (не путать с  Pentium D Extreme Edition 840) - 4 логических процессора.

----------


## Geser

> А чем плох 2-х ядерник Pentium Extreme Edition 840 с поддержкой HT (не путать с  Pentium D Extreme Edition 840) - 4 логических процессора.


Учитывая что практически  ни одна апликация не умеет работать больше чем с 1 процессором совершенно бесполезно.

----------


## aintrust

> Учитывая что практически  ни одна апликация не умеет работать больше чем с 1 процессором совершенно бесполезно.


Почему же не умеет? Очень даже многие умеют, в этом никаких особых трудностей нет... Вот, для примера, загрузка логических процессоров во время работы (загрузка и нажатие "Пуск") широко обсуждаемого на этом форуме AVZ на P4/HT, для парочки операционок: Windows XP SP2 и Windows Vista Beta1.

----------


## Geser

> Почему же не умеет? Очень даже многие умеют, в этом никаких особых трудностей нет... Вот, для примера, загрузка логических процессоров во время работы (загрузка и нажатие "Пуск") широко обсуждаемого на этом форуме AVZ на P4/HT, для парочки операционок: Windows XP SP2 и Windows Vista Beta1.


Ну и? На XP ясно видно что АВЗ в общем берёт не более 50% производительности. Явно быстрее чем с отключенным ХТ он работать не будет. На Vista вроде картинка получше, но учитывая что он всёравно не берёт 100% быстродействие тоже вряд ли улучшится. Единственное что даёт ХТ, это не даёт одной апликации взять всё процессорное время, т.е. при сканировании АВЗ можно работать в другой апликации без страшных тормозов, если только эта апликация не работает с диском. Иначе те же тормоза. Видел я бенчмарки с включенным и выключенным ХТ. Увеличение производительности при включении ХТ несколько процентов только для апликаций заточенных на ХТ. У всех остальных апликаций производительность с выключенным ХТ выше.

----------


## aintrust

Так мы говорим о бенчмарках (производительности) или же о том, умеет ли или нет приложение использовать несколько логических (физических) процессоров вообще? Я полагаю, что о последнем!  :Smiley:  Ведь, насколько я понимаю, ваша фраза "_учитывая что практически ни одна апликация не умеет работать больше чем с 1 процессором совершенно бесполезно_" не упоминает ни о каких бенчмарках, а говорит лишь о возможности/невозможности использования приложением более 1 процессора!

Можно написать приложение (и даже не одно!), которое практически на 100% будет задействовать оба логических процессора в HT (или физических процессора), и что с того? Это ведь ровным счетом ничего не доказывает и не опровергает! Мне кажется, что рассуждения о производительности одного конкретно взятого приложения вне программной смеси вообще неуместны, т.к. такого в обычных условиях просто не бывает! Точно так же нет смысла спорить об увеличении/уменьшении производительности при использовании HT или 2-х (или много-) ядерных процессоров - на эту тему есть куча публикаций, из которых можно сделать однозначный вывод по поводу того, нужен ли вам обычный процессор, или HT, или многоядерный.

Я всего лишь привел пример того, как достаточно обычное приложение _действительно_ задействует оба логических процессора, а повышает это или снижает его производительность - это уже совсем другой вопрос, который требует более глубокого исследования! Для меня гораздо важнее производительность моей системы в целом!  :Smiley:  

Я, к примеру, вполне однозначно вижу премущества технологии HT (впрочем, как и недостатки!) по сравнению с обычными процессорами (и Intel это видела, иначе бы не угрохала столько времени и денег в ее развитие)! И также мне вполне понятно, что теоретически на определенных приложениях обычные (или многоядерные) процессоры должны давать больший эффект и, соответственно, большую производительность, чем процессоры с HT. Не говоря уже о по настоящему многопроцессорных системах... Но теория теорией, а практика - практикой. Вот только вчера читал, что пока что на практике не особо-то видны преимущества двухядерных процессоров!  :Smiley:  И что теперь? Остановить их производство, что ли?  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Так мы говорим о бенчмарках (производительности) или же о том, умеет ли или нет приложение использовать несколько логических (физических) процессоров вообще? Я полагаю, что о последнем!  Ведь, насколько я понимаю, ваша фраза "_учитывая что практически ни одна апликация не умеет работать больше чем с 1 процессором совершенно бесполезно_" не упоминает ни о каких бенчмарках, а говорит лишь о возможности/невозможности использования приложением более 1 процессора!


У меня на работе стоит двухпроцессорный сервер. Не смотря на то что любая апликация показывается как работающая на двух процессорах, реально ни одна не берёт в сумме двух процессоров более 50%. Т.е. фактически скорость исполнения как на одном процессоре.
Другое дело если запустить одновременно две апликации. На двухпроцессорном сервере каждая будет исполняться с той же скоростью что и на одном процессоре. А вот если один процессор с ХТ и запустить там две апликации, то обе будут скорее всего работать с половиной скорости. В этом и разница между ХТ и настоящей двухпроцессорной системой. Потому ясно приемущество двухядерного процессора, но совсем не йсно приемущество одноядерного с ХТ.

----------


## aintrust

> У меня на работе стоит двухпроцессорный сервер. Не смотря на то что любая апликация показывается как работающая на двух процессорах, реально ни одна не берёт в сумме двух процессоров более 50%. Т.е. фактически скорость исполнения как на одном процессоре.
> Другое дело если запустить одновременно две апликации. На двухпроцессорном сервере каждая будет исполняться с той же скоростью что и на одном процессоре. А вот если один процессор с ХТ и запустить там две апликации, то обе будут скорее всего работать с половиной скорости. В этом и разница между ХТ и настоящей двухпроцессорной системой. Потому ясно приемущество двухядерного процессора, но совсем не йсно приемущество одноядерного с ХТ.


Ой, далеко не все так однозначно, как вы написали!  :Smiley:  Я бы даже не согласился с вами процентов на 80, и даже в теории! У меня вот целый "выводок"  :Smiley:  мультипроцессорных серверных систем (сейчас уже на Xeon-ах) и рабочих станций, так что я уже насмотрелся как на реально мультипроцессорные системы, так и на системы с HT (уже больше года у себя на компьютере, так что не понаслышке говорю!). 

Все, что вы сейчас сказали - это банальные _теоретические_ истины, а на практике же все гораздо сложнее, и, к примеру, накладные расходы SMP-систем _чрезвычайно_ велики, т.к. помимо процессоров как таковых в обеспечении производительности задействованы очень уж многие факторы, в результате чего для реальной программной смеси увеличение производительности приложений (без учета затрат ОС) при добавлении второго процессора, к примеру, может составить процентов 20%, а не вдвое, как вы написали... И так далее и тому подобное - я бы мог привести множество примеров из своей практики, которые с легкостью опровергают ваши слова... Для меня вывод прост и однозначен: в реальной жизни зачастую получается совсем наоборот по сравнению с тем, что ожидаешь теоретически по рекламным буклетам! 

Впрочем, мы уже как-то очень далеко ушли от первоначального предмета разговора...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Кстати, вот что пишет о многоядерных процессорах nVidia

----------


## Geser

aintrust
Ок, простой вопрос. Реально Вы почуствовали увеличение производительности процессора с включенным ХТ относительно того же процессора с выключенным? На каких программах?

----------


## aintrust

> aintrust
> Ок, простой вопрос. Реально Вы почуствовали увеличение производительности процессора с включенным ХТ относительно того же процессора с выключенным? На каких программах?


ОК, попытаюсь сначала ответить на вопрос.

Специальным тестированием такого рода (сравнением производительности _конкретных_ приложений с включенным и отключенным HT) я не занимался и даже цели такой не ставил, т.к. считал и считаю это занятие совершенно бессмысленным (я уже писал о этом два поста назад) - я ведь не работаю с одним единственным приложением!!! Я пробовал год назад запускать несколько  бенчмарковых программ, и, как обычно бывает в таких случаях, получил не совсем однозначный результат (т.е. в одних случаях я видел увеличение, в других - уменьшение производительности). Что это, погрешность тестов или их специфика? Я не готов ответить, т.к не я эти тесты писал!  :Smiley:  Подробностей тестирования я уже не помню, естественно, но включенный HT я все же оставил.  :Smiley: 

Однако, повторюсь, что я влез в эту тему совсем не для обсуждения вопросов производительности, т.к. они мне, скажу прямо, не столь интересны в сравнении с вопросами, связанными с выполнением приложений в многопроцессорной (и, в частности, на процессоре с HT) среде. По этому поводу я могу сказать однозначно, что _большинство_ приложений _умеют_ работать на системах с HT и использовать при этом оба логических процессора _одновременно_ с большим или меньшим успехом. Собственно это я и хотел сказать! А дает ли это преимущество для какого-либо отдельно взятого приложения или нет - это совсем уже другой вопрос! Для одних приложений - однозначно дает, для других - нет, и это, на мой взгляд, вполне естественно, т.к. это определяется спецификой архитектуры HT. Никто же не говорит, что процессор с HT - это то же самое, что 2-хпроцессорная система, поэтому и не стоит ждать от нее чудес, только и всего!

----------


## aintrust

У меня сегодня выдался кусочек свободного времени, и я решил немного поэкспериментировать с AVZ на предмет его работы на Pentium 4 (Prescott, 3.00 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, FSB 800 Mhz) с включенной и выключенной поддержкой HT.

Условия теста были такими: 
1) проверялось на одном компьютере под разными ОС (Windows XP SP2 и Windows Vista Beta 1);
2) делалась отсечка времени;
3) запускался AVZ с диска E: (физический диск) с установками по-умолчанию;
4) запускался chkdsk E:;
5) одновременно в AVZ нажималась кнопка "Пуск", далее AVZ выполнял тестирование и приостанавливался (кнопка "Пуск" снова активировалась), после чего немедленно нажималась кнопка "Пуск" и т.д. - и так 5 циклов работы (проверка диска E: еще не успевала закончиться за это время);
6) засекалось время работы 5 циклов. 

Для получения усредненного результата все это повторялось раз по 5 для каждого варианта (всего вариантов - 4, смотрите ниже).

Вот результаты:
1) Windows XP SP2 с выключенной поддержкой HT: время работы - 57-58 секунд, загрузка процессора - Windows XP SP2, HT disabled;
2) Windows XP SP2 с включенной поддержкой HT: время работы - 58-59 секунд, загрузка процессора - Windows XP SP2, HT enabled;
3) Windows Vista Beta 1 с выключенной поддержкой HT: время работы - примерно 120 секунд, загрузка процессора - Windows Vista Beta 1, HT disabled;
4) Windows Vista Beta 1 с включенной поддержкой HT: время работы - 90-110 секунд, загрузка процессора - Windows Vista Beta 1, HT enabled.

Для XP результат был предсказуем: незначительное "проседание" производительности в режиме с включенным HT обусловлено тем, что AVZ - это большую часть времени однопоточное приложение (второй поток временно подключается для обхода дерева проверяемых каталогов/файлов, чтобы обеспечить корректное отображение progress bar-а), работающее с дисковой подсистемой, и ОС не может эффективно "разбросать" его по логическим процессорам.

Но вот для Windows Vista Beta 1 результат меня просто ошеломил: во-первых, замедление почти вдвое по сравнению с Windows XP (для режима с выключенным HT), и, во-вторых, такое значительное увеличение производительности (до 25%) в режиме с включенным HT! Конечный результат для Windows Vista Beta 1 все равно оказался хуже, чем для Windows XP, что может говорить о том, что в этой ОС еще "есть над чем поработать" в смысле эффективности.

Конечно, на основании этого отдельно взятого теста еще рано о чем-то судить (тем более, что это 1-я бета Windows Vista), поэтому при возможности я попробую придумать более интересное тестирование.

----------

